# Dove Tail Bit Size



## Avery (May 13, 2010)

Finally got the router set up on the table (Jet - I can see I'll have to build my own, but that's another story) and cut some trial dove tails with the Incra Jig and and 1/2" Dimar bit. So far, so good. The question is, what happens when the bit starts to wear and is no longer 1/2" in diameter? Won't the tails begin to grown larger? 
Avery


----------

